# Orange Surefire G2



## jchoo (Sep 22, 2008)

I bought a used yellow G2 on BST and decided that it was better off orange, to match the rest of the rescue gear I keep in the car - Rit dye, ahoy! I don't think it came out all that bad. I degreased it and removed the o-rings before setting it in the boiling dye, but I couldn't figure out how to get the tailcap apart. I wound up just pulling the spring out so it wouldn't be subjected to the heat and dropping it in as-is. The coverage is great, nice and even all around, inside and out. I definitely suggest using a non-reactive pot, either pyrex or stainless steel, and use stainless tongs to handle the parts. It only took about 5-7 minutes to go from the bright yellow G2 to this, so don't walk away, and keep stirring!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 22, 2008)

OH poop! AWESOME!

WHAT COLOR CODE RIT WAS IT? AND WHAT DEGREASER?

:twothumbs


----------



## jchoo (Sep 22, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> OH poop! AWESOME!
> 
> WHAT COLOR CODE RIT WAS IT?
> 
> :twothumbs



Lol, a little enthusiastic there? It was Sunshine Orange (43). I bought it powdered at wally world, used a very small pot (1qt stainless) and only added enough water to cover the parts by about 1/4". I then removed the parts, boiled the water, added the dye, stirred it in, and dropped in the parts and kept stirring, checking every 30 seconds or so.

I just used dawn dishwashing liquid since it was handy and I was already in the kitchen.


----------



## Rossymeister (Sep 22, 2008)

WOW!

Alot of members here have been waiting for an Orange Surefire G2

This May Be Their Answer.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 22, 2008)

Great coverage! It looks factory


----------



## jchoo (Sep 22, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Great coverage! It looks factory



Thanks, I've had a bit of practice dying nylon R/C car parts.


----------



## matt0 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm not familiar with rit dye. Is this like a coating that will come off after use? You said you couldn't get the tailcap disassembled and dropped it in as-is. Does it not affect the metal inside the tailcap or the metal body tube? What about the window, did you have to take that off or did you just drop it in?

Looks amazing BTW :twothumbs


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 22, 2008)

Is this permamant?

By that I mean how far do you think the dye penetrated the Nitrolon? I just wonder how deep a scuff you can make and not have the yellow show back up.

Reguardless of that tomorrow I'm making one too!
Thanks for doing this and posting about it. ALWAYS wanted one in orange.


----------



## Rossymeister (Sep 22, 2008)

I would like to see the result of long term use.


----------



## jchoo (Sep 22, 2008)

I would think that a good cut will show yellow, but your average scuff should not. If you want more color penetration, you have to leave it in the dye longer - but if you don't want it dark, you will need to cut back on the strength of the dye. Trial and error, my friend. I was impatient, so I used the whole packet and made a super concentrate. I won't be beating on this light on a daily basis, so I didn't really care if the color did not penetrate all the way through.

I did remove the bezel ring, lens, and gasket before cleaning/dyeing. The solution you use to dye is mostly water, so it shouldn't harm the internals of the switch so long as you dry it thoroughly. The rubber boot and o-ring on the metal part of the switch seem no worse for wear. I may buy another one and make a lime green light for my wife.


----------



## Mercaptan (Sep 23, 2008)

That's awesome. I need one of these for my entry medical bags.


----------



## SureAddicted (Sep 23, 2008)

It looks like a pro job, job well done. I'd like to see a bright red one, and a pink one, a white one, a blue one ............


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 23, 2008)

WOW Rit dye comes in about 1000 colors. Lots of possibilities here. Dipping in stages and making a tye-dye light may even be possible.

What are your thoughts about using a lighter shade of orange and boiling it longer? *Is the light close to the shade on the box or lighter/darker?*

Sorry to ask so many questions but to me this is very very important stuff, like I said I have wanted one ever since I saw the first G2 Ad that showed yellow as an option.


EDIT: Your light is now my background image!


----------



## matt0 (Sep 23, 2008)

Would it work better on a yellow or tan G2?


----------



## Stillphoto (Sep 23, 2008)

Now if only white dye was possible...lol

Now what would be really cool, would be to take say, a ton of really tight rubber bands of various thickness, and wrap the body randomly with them previous to the dye job. 

Would definitely leave a cool/interesting pattern, as that's what I do to titanium before giving it an oxygen bath.


----------



## jchoo (Sep 23, 2008)

*Q*



matt0 said:


> Would it work better on a yellow or tan G2?



Idunno, you try it and let me know! I would choose the base color that is closer to your final color. If you're going for a subdued color, blue, brown, or purple, I'd go with tan. For anything vibrant, fluorescent, orange, or green, I'd go with yellow... just my .02, of course. If only SF made them in white, or heaven forbid GITD.


----------



## jchoo (Sep 23, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> WOW Rit dye comes in about 1000 colors. Lots of possibilities here. Dipping in stages and making a tye-dye light may even be possible.
> 
> What are your thoughts about using a lighter shade of orange and boiling it longer? Is the light close to the shade on the box or lighter/darker?
> 
> Sorry to ask so many questions but to me this is very very important stuff, like I said I have wanted one ever since I saw the first G2 Ad that showed yellow as an option.



Well, I don't know what to tell you, really. I don't follow any sort of instructions or color chart when I do this kind of stuff; it's all by eye. I was surprised that it took color in such a short time; I've had to boil fiberglass and nylon parts for upwards of 30 minutes before to get good coverage. If you want to take it slow, you can always start with a weaker solution and dye the parts for a longer time. If you take it out and it's not dark enough for you, then add more dye powder to the solution and give it another bath.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you, again. :bow:

You could make some insane cash turning these babies out in whatever color someone wants! $55 a pop or better probably. :thumbsup:


----------



## jchoo (Sep 23, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Thank you, again. :bow:
> 
> You could make some insane cash turning these babies out in whatever color someone wants! $55 a pop or better probably. :thumbsup:



Lol, I don't have a production shop, and it's not really a difficult process. I'd be happy do one here or there for someone if they really don't feel confident doing it themselves, but I can't tell you what you'll like. Trust your own eyes and sense of style!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 23, 2008)

That's it! I'm sending you my G3...


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 23, 2008)

WOW!! thats cool!

Curious... did it color tint the lexan window at all?

Never thought to use rit dye like that before. Guys on the G-Shock forum dye their watches all kinds of creative colors, and I have used it to dye RC-car parts. Its messy but GREAT stuff. It reacts with the porus plastic and does not rub off. if you wanted to you could use a product called retayne to really set the dye in place. I have heard about others using sea salt and clear vinegar to set the dye with very good results... although I have never tried it myself. I prefer my G-shocks black:thumbsup:

Nice mod though... reminds me of an Orange guitar head.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 23, 2008)

So rinsing it with clear vinegar after dying will help set it better, or is there a trick to it?


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 23, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> So rinsing it with clear vinegar after dying will help set it better, or is there a trick to it?



IIRC... it was a hot water/vinegar bath and soak for 10-15 minutes.

I have never tried it myself however.


----------



## jumpstat (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice Work!


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 23, 2008)

wow that looks amazing.


----------



## HeadShot (Sep 23, 2008)

Holy Jesus!!!
Thats exactly what i've been waiting for...
I need to get this dye...
*hurryingofftogetsomedye*
greetz,
georg


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Sep 23, 2008)

Very, very, very nice!
:twothumbs
I've never used Rit dye on anything but fabrics, good info to know. I may just end up buying a G2 or a G3 if I can find a new one that isn't MSRP somewhere.


----------



## HeadShot (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry, forgot to say:
Thanx a lot for sharing this!!!!

greetz,
georg


----------



## dano (Sep 23, 2008)

I used to dye nylon RC parts as well. Scratches are possible, but the dye soaks in pretty good. The longer it's submersed, the better the scratch resistance, however, the color will also be darker. Also,, depending on the temperature, the nylon will soften.

Also, you can only dye to a darker color, so dyeing a black G2/3 orange isn't possible.

-dan


----------



## RobertM (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting this info. It looks pretty awesome!! I might have to pick up a yellow G2 to make a red one for my fiancée.

Robert


----------



## tx101 (Sep 23, 2008)

jchoo you need to start a thread in the BST section offering funky colored G2/G3 ...... NOW !!!!


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 23, 2008)

very very nice! i woudlnt care about how the finish holds up, since it is an emergency flashlight....it probably wont get used much anyways. and theres yellow under it so it still serves its purpose


----------



## scottaw (Sep 23, 2008)

Great work, very nice. From reading this it seems like a nice coating, but holding it in your hand and sweating/heating up the light won't turn your hand orange? It's "soaked on" rather than just an external coating? I didn't know you could soak into nitrolon. 

It's definately gonna be even harder to get a yellow g2 on bst now.


----------



## n4zov (Sep 23, 2008)

Great project and post! Thanks for sharing that idea. My son used to do some fantastic tie dyes, so I have to get him busy with my G2!


----------



## sappyg (Sep 23, 2008)

very imaginative.
can't help but think though..... if surefire had intended you to have an orange G2 they would have made it that way


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah they didn't intend for me to toss the stock lamp modules either but I can't say no to the Malkoff.
:tinfoil:


----------



## climberkid (Sep 23, 2008)

sappyg said:


> very imaginative.
> can't help but think though..... if surefire had intended you to have an orange G2 they would have made it that way


if we just stuck with what was intended we would be SOOOOO bored. and this forum would have like 10 people on it. lol


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Scott Green (Sep 23, 2008)

That came out Great! :thumbsup:


----------



## greenLED (Sep 23, 2008)

Awesome work!

I'm curious as to the durability of the color.


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 23, 2008)

It looks very nice 

I'll echo what greenLED said about durability. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## CampingLED (Sep 23, 2008)

Just when I got bored with most of the usual posts you got my attention and renewed will to spend more money (thought I was cured when I got what I thought I wanted). :twothumbs

I think durability MUST be fixed by more frequent dyes. Photo 3 in post 1 looks like it may not be ......, but who cares :wave:


----------



## greenLED (Sep 23, 2008)

CampingLED said:


> I think durability MUST be fixed by more frequent dyes. Photo 3 in post 1 looks like it may not be ......, but who cares :wave:


It's expected to get uneven coating on uneven surfaces. My concern would be getting it wet or something (other solvents) and have the dye start rubbing off on clothes or gear. 

Basically, I'm curious to see how deep the dye penetrated into the nitrolon, and how strongly its embedded.

A hi-vis green one would be extremely cool too! :twothumbs


----------



## jchoo (Sep 23, 2008)

Green... who would have thought that, especially from you! I'm probably doing the next one lime/chartreuse... i'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## greenLED (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm still amazed at how permeable the nitrolon seems to be, such that it sucked the dye like that. Nice job, jchoo.


----------



## jchoo (Sep 23, 2008)

greenLED said:


> I'm still amazed at how permeable the nitrolon seems to be, such that it sucked the dye like that. Nice job, jchoo.



Thanks... the boiling helped, I'm sure. It opens up the pores on the material, and I rinsed it in cold water right out of the pot. Hopefully that helped the pores seal and retain the dye. I've dunked it, and rubbed my hands on it while wet (after drying and reassembling initially) and the bleeding seems to have stopped - I think the rinse took off anything that hadn't permeated the surface. If I get bored and find an extra couple hundred bucks lying around I might buy up a case of yellow G2s and hawk them on BST... but I kind of like just being a consumer there, not a vendor. We'll see.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 23, 2008)

If you do it go ahead and mark me down for 1, as close to blaze orange as you can manage. Well as long as cost is reasonable anyways.


----------



## Stillphoto (Sep 23, 2008)

Now if only the tan color was a bit lighter...that would really open up the posibilities.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Sep 23, 2008)

jchoo,

That is just awesome! I have used Rit dye to dye plastic fishing lures before, but I never even thought of trying to dye a light that color. That really came out well. :thumbsup:

Just as a followup, does the dye bleed out into your hand or is it pretty much permenant?

Great job again. I may have to try this on one of mine.

MSax


----------



## ampdude (Sep 23, 2008)

Fine fine work my man! I'm surprised Surefire does not offer a blaze orange one from the factory.


----------



## socom1970 (Sep 23, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!! I LOVE THAT!!! Excellent job. I would LOVE to have an orange G2. Looks like my yellow G2 is in for some boiling and staining!:thumbsup:

Edit: It just occurred to my that I need AT LEAST a G2 in the colors of: Warning Orange, PURPLE!!!, Lime Green, and Turquoise. I guess I will be buying some more yellow G2's... :devil:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 23, 2008)

I have here with me now 1 box of sunshine orange #43 Rit dye!

Tomorow when I am alone and nobody is here to think me more bizarre than usual, I will be going for it.


----------



## Illum (Sep 23, 2008)

Absolut @#$%! 
:wow:

wait till PK sees this....


----------



## scottaw (Sep 23, 2008)

Sgt, isn't that the pain of this hobby? "honey are you shining lights at the wall again" no dear, i'm um... dammit, yes I am a bit odd.


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 23, 2008)

Definitely Lime green!!!

reminds me of Steve Vais' "Green Meanie" guitar from the late 80s.

http://www.jemsite.com/jem/model/charvel2.htm


----------



## Stillphoto (Sep 23, 2008)

Time for some 

I look forward to the colors that come from this experiment...I can't imagine many other shades will be possible...Warm toned yes, cool tones, not so much.

I expect a semi-decent red/orange to spawn from this...and at least 1 shade of green from a blue gone wrong .


----------



## offroadcmpr (Sep 24, 2008)

Just waiting to see who is the fist one to sell a brightly colored G2 on the BST. I almost expect that it will be common place in the future.

I wonder what other lights it will work on? Like a headlamp since they are usually plastic. Any one want to give on a try?


----------



## Stillphoto (Sep 24, 2008)

I've got to hunt one down now...I really haven't had a need for a g2 at all, but I do love modifying things within my abilities.


----------



## bfg9000 (Sep 24, 2008)

greenLED said:


> My concern would be getting it wet or something (other solvents) and have the dye start rubbing off on clothes or gear.


You do realize that this is Rit, which is used for dyeing clothes (including nylon ones), and if the color stained other things like skin or rubbed off (nylon clothing was introduced in 1940) we'd have heard about it 60+ years ago? 

AFAIK Nitrolon is just fiberglass reinforced nylon, so should be dyeable just like nylon fabrics. Kudos to jchoo for putting two and two together!


----------



## Cuso (Sep 24, 2008)

Hmmm time to grab some of those white FRN Spydies...:devil:


----------



## greenLED (Sep 24, 2008)

bfg9000 said:


> You do realize that this is Rit, which is used for dyeing clothes (including nylon ones), and if the color stained other things like skin or rubbed off (nylon clothing was introduced in 1940) we'd have heard about it 60+ years ago?


I do, and I know it won't simply "rub off" by simple friction. However, my experience using dyed clothing/gear in high temperature & humidity conditions taught me to be distrustful the dyes permanence. Thus my questions.


----------



## socom1970 (Sep 24, 2008)

I guess I will find out for my self how well the permanence will be. I just got back from Wally World. They had Rit in orange, purple (I bought these two), brown, pink, royal blue, red, wine, etc... I am boiling the water right now. (This sucks because I have to get up at 5am, but I cannot rest until I do this.) I will just load up on Starbucks with extra Espresso in my iced mocha tomorrow (today). Wish me luck...


----------



## socom1970 (Sep 24, 2008)

Guys and Gals, my new orange G2 is BEAUTIFUL!!! It looks just like jchoo's pics. I did it exactly as jchoo described in this thread. I am going to put my black G2 in next just to see what happens... :thumbsup:

Edit: Nothing with the black G2. Just make sure you dry it out completely before putting it together. Hopefully drying completely will stop the bleeding.


----------



## Stillphoto (Sep 24, 2008)

Prediction...Purple + Yellow = brown... Possibly wine colored?


----------



## riceboy72 (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow. Excellent job, and thank you for sharing this.

More pics, please! That is certainly an amazing looking light. It breathes new life into the G2 which is a must for any enthusiast.


----------



## TJx (Sep 24, 2008)

Cuso said:


> Hmmm time to grab some of those white FRN Spydies...:devil:



I wonder how Foliage Green G10 would take it?
I'm thinking a blue Rookie!


----------



## TJx (Sep 24, 2008)

Wonder how a OD G2Z would take blue?
Also could I leave the pyrex lens in to dye or put bezel in bag in boiling water to loosen up retaining ring, remove it, then dye???


----------



## greenLED (Sep 24, 2008)

You guys are nutz - I love it! (wish I had a G2)

Bring on the colors!!
:twothumbs


----------



## IcantC (Sep 24, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Tomorow when I am alone and nobody is here to think me more bizarre than usual, I will be going for it.


 

:lolsign:


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 24, 2008)

Just found this color chart on the www,,,
http://www.ritdye.com/Color+Chart.21.lasso

I wonder if there is a way to bleach the yellow out a little and start with a clean canvas?


----------



## Fizz753 (Sep 24, 2008)

greenLED said:


> You guys are nutz - I love it! (wish I had a G2)


I DO have a G2... but its a black one. (with the aluminum bezel no less) :mecry:



greenLED said:


> Bring on the colors!!
> :twothumbs



Agreed, and then the group buy.


----------



## Stillphoto (Sep 24, 2008)

Check out the color recipes page on the rit sight...Then just find the colors that involve some yellow. Jade green would be cool but I think the light is too yellow to start with.


----------



## Lane (Sep 24, 2008)

Who will make the first Youtube "how to dye your G2" Video?


----------



## saber (Sep 25, 2008)

Like many others I think the idea and implementation of the OP was brilliant!! I would love to have G2 in safety orange. The other light that I wish came in orange is the Photon Freedom. Because of the black color of the case, this method wouldn't work, but would it work on a Photon X-light? These lights are clear and you can open them and remove the guts easily enough. Anyone want to try it? I don't know anything about dye or plastic to know if the X-light case would take the dye well.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 25, 2008)

Simply Beautiful !


Thank you for sharing this with us.


:twothumbs
_


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 25, 2008)

That orange reminds me of Paul Gilberts NASA suits...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qo0BQbAd0ik
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPGA3vjMLgE

:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## isneyk (Sep 25, 2008)

How about putting a layer of clear coat after the dyeing process? 
Maybe a Krylon "matte finish" clear coat?

Oh, btw, that G2 is nice in orange! :goodjob:


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Sep 25, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> I wonder if there is a way to bleach the yellow out a little and start with a clean canvas?



Rit Color Remover


----------



## Stillphoto (Sep 25, 2008)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Rit Color Remover


 
That would probably work best on dyed fabrics...Since the yellow is an inherent component in the nitrolon, I can't imagine that this would remove it...but hey who knows.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Sep 25, 2008)

> Description:
> Removes or reduces fabric color before dyeing to a different or lighter color. Also safely removes most stains on whites that have accidentally been washed with colored items.



It doesn't say it always removes all color all the time. It at least reduces original color from the factory, not just previous dye jobs. Starting with a yellow G2, it has to help.


----------



## Stillphoto (Sep 25, 2008)

I wasn't trying to shoot it down or anything like that, don't get me wrong. I just was thinking that on a molecular level, dye of any kind is attached to the various fibers that make up the threads in fabric, as where the nitrolon's color is probably more encapsulated throughout the nylon.

In the name of science, I need to hunt down a yellow g2. 

We need something like, um, the X-prize for figuring this out. Just imagine the color possibilities if we could start out with a nearly neutral light. 

I wonder if tan would be a better base for non-warmtoned attempts.


----------



## souptree (Sep 25, 2008)

This thread rocks. I am so glad I stumbled onto it. The possibilities are endless and some of my favorite forumites are here already! :wave:

Stillphoto, I've got a yellow G2 in my car if you want to get together and experiment sometime. :thumbsup:

I think the white Spyderco FRN idea is great too.

Lots of potential here. Great discovery!


----------



## stinkydeelux01 (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, I took out my Yellow G2 I had been using at work and tried this stuff, iDye Poly, to make a U of Mn maroon and gold G2. I like it!






A little Dremel sanding to get some of the yellow through, and I've got my two tone beauty! This is a great thread, thanks for showing us your light.


----------



## isneyk (Sep 25, 2008)

Found it.

Who among you brave souls wanna try it out?


----------



## KDOG3 (Sep 26, 2008)

I would like a G2 in Foliage. Would that be possible? Has anyone alerted Surefire about this?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey I think the iDye Poly has a chance of working better.

Am I the only one who thinks so? I only have 1 G2 right now to work with..... I mean a Poly specific dye has to hold onto the nitrolon better doesn't it? Damn we need somebody to do this with both dyes and carry the 2 lights an equal amount of time to check for ultimate colorfastness.

This is a arduous test, who could succeed at such a challenge?

Or does someone from the RC world already have the info we need?!

:tinfoil:


----------



## IcantC (Sep 26, 2008)

Send me over 2 yellow G2s and I would be more than glad to let you know .


----------



## Stillphoto (Sep 26, 2008)

KDOG3 said:


> I would like a G2 in Foliage. Would that be possible? Has anyone alerted Surefire about this?


 
Oooh, now that color seems somewhat do-able. Starting with the tan version as the base, you wouldn't have to add all that much to get it looking foliage greenish. I'm guessing just a bit of dark green might do the trick...The problem is you sort of have to test out the green and see what color it is in less concentrated amounts, I'm guessing more blue-ish than we'd care for.

I will see about getting a tan G2 today, I like the idea of a foliage light (since all of my gear from TAD is that shade).


----------



## Mdinana (Sep 26, 2008)

that's genius! Too bad all my lights are metal... maybe I'll try painting them? Anyone have any pointers for that?


----------



## Stillphoto (Sep 26, 2008)

Scored a tan g2 locally for $35...Picking up the dye in just a bit.

Jchoo, is it cool if I post my findings / pictures here? I don't want to hijack your thread. Just figured it would make sense to have all of our dying knowledge / results in one place.


----------



## chewy78 (Sep 27, 2008)

now I might have to get me a yellow g2, rit #48sunshine orange, and a malkoff m60l.:rock:


----------



## Cypher (Sep 30, 2008)

Any more pics?

I'd like to see how the Tan took the dye.


----------



## kavvika (Sep 30, 2008)

Genius! Why didn't I think of this before? I've been dyeing R/C parts for a year and a half now...

Now, who wants to trade a yellow G2 for my black G2? And here I was, all ready to post it up for sale in order to thin my collection!

BTW, I find that RIT dye will rub off and stain if the excess is not rinsed with warm/hot water and throughly wiped before use. Just a warning before you put your newly colored G2 into your favorite pair of jeans' pocket.

EDIT: Here's an idea: How about a G2w Winelight?:naughty:


----------



## Stillphoto (Oct 1, 2008)

So this used to be a tan G2






The screen color is off slightly, the beanie underneath is Foliage green for reference.

I'd say the light is more OD green to be honest, though I'd imagine it's different from the surefire color. The yellow tones that the tan g2 already has in it pulled this green from being more neutral to more drabby, still really neat though.

Ideas for this light - blasting certain areas to create a tan / green camo pattern. Would be easy for anyone with a bead/sand blaster and fine media. It took some elbow grease, but I managed to scratch an area inside the light to see if tan would show through (it did). Dragging it over the corner of my desk only nets a little mark that's slight more shiny than the normal surface (look at your g2s at an angle to see what I mean).


----------



## jchoo (Oct 1, 2008)

Looking good! If we get a bunch more pics we should start a custom G2 photo thread.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice! I know my wife would like to have a bright orange light like that. I might have to look into the DIY sector for her.


----------



## KeyGrip (Oct 1, 2008)

That looks great, very consistant. Now that you've all figured out how to color Nitrolon, have a look here to get some ideas.


----------



## Stillphoto (Oct 1, 2008)

Lol...I know keygrip I know...but some of those colors are going to be hard unless you can find some white G2's


----------



## Bobpuvel (Oct 1, 2008)

I WANT ONE!


----------



## litho123 (Oct 7, 2008)

I disassembled two yellow G2's and did the steps as noted in this thread placing both of them in the pot.

A few observations...

First, the yellow was not identical between the two lights, so one turned out orange and the other turned out almost like a deeper, red/orange.

Second, I thought I had thoroughly dried the light before reassembling it, and after a few moments, my batteries stopped working. Opening it up, I found wetness at the switch and have worked on getting the water out of there. Something to keep in mind. Water/dye gets in between the metal tube and the nitrolin body. It takes a lot of time to get this water out of there.

Third, I couldn't remove the lens on the one light, so I now have a great halloween light complete with orange lens.  I'll replace the lens of course .. but ... How do others get the lens removed? What tools do you use?


----------



## Stillphoto (Oct 7, 2008)

Litho no worries, I scratched my lens slightly during removal. Snap ring pliers or a spanner wrench would be ideal, but I used a pair of forceps to finally get the ring loose.

Yeah I waited overnight to re-assemble the light, and even then there was still water coming out of the metal/nitrolon gap. I severely cotton swabbed the tail too.


----------



## divine (Oct 7, 2008)

KDOG3 said:


> I would like a G2 in Foliage. Would that be possible? Has anyone alerted Surefire about this?


How does this one look?

Link is from this thread...


----------



## gallonoffuel (Oct 18, 2008)

Just thought I'd make a note here, using jchoo's idea, I colored a G2 I had tonight. I bought a pair of the Realtree Camo versions that are on sale at Gander Mountain, and I wanted to see if the dye would take. The camo APPEARS to be printed overtop a black body, so I was skeptic that the die would penetrate that printing or paint or whatever it was.

I simmered that light in black Rit dye for about 15 minutes and here's the result: 







Note the color of the lens now. 

I have extra glass lenses that should fit, just gotta pop the old one out. I also attempted to color the lettering back in but the pen I had was too fine and I got in some of the cracks. Oh well, it was an experiment.


----------



## choppers (Oct 19, 2008)

This a a fantastic Idea!!!! Great job and I would love to see more pictures of what you guys have done...off to get some dye and a couple yellow G2's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jchoo (Oct 19, 2008)

gallonoffuel said:


> Just thought I'd make a note here, using jchoo's idea, I colored a G2 I had tonight. I bought a pair of the Realtree Camo versions that are on sale at Gander Mountain, and I wanted to see if the dye would take. The camo APPEARS to be printed overtop a black body, so I was skeptic that the die would penetrate that printing or paint or whatever it was.
> 
> I simmered that light in black Rit dye for about 15 minutes and here's the result:
> 
> ...



You're supposed to take the lens out first... lol. Live and learn!


----------



## DM51 (Oct 19, 2008)

I can't really see the point of that - you can get buy them in black anyway. Now you have a camo one which isn't camo any more but probably not a very hard-wearing black either, and a blackened lens which won't let any light out, lol


----------



## gallonoffuel (Oct 19, 2008)

The point is, I got a pair of G2's on sale for $50 shipped. If this allows me to not have to purchase another one in black, then thats a Good Thing.

As far as taking the lens out, I would have if I could figure it out. It seems the new ones dont have the notches so you can unscrew the bezel ring. I dont want to pry this one out only to find its got threads on it.


----------



## isneyk (Oct 19, 2008)

Very nice lens indeed! Man, that would equal a "tinted" wrist watch! 



gallonoffuel said:


> I simmered that light in black Rit dye for about 15 minutes and here's the result:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 19, 2008)

Ohmy gosh it's a rare SF Nitrolon Covert Bezel! They'll never see you coming with this flashlight on!


Now if only we could find a source of $25 yellow Nitrolons.


----------



## streetmaster (Oct 30, 2008)

gallonoffuel said:


> As far as taking the lens out, I would have if I could figure it out. It seems the new ones dont have the notches so you can unscrew the bezel ring. I dont want to pry this one out only to find its got threads on it.


I got one of the Camo G2's on sale also. How the heck DO you get the lens out?? The ring is completely flat, no notches!

If anyone DOES find a cheap source for yellow or tan G2's, PLEASE let us know. *Or a tan G2Z for that matter!* Now THAT would be a sweet dye job!


----------



## nikon (Oct 30, 2008)

choppers said:


> This a a fantastic Idea!!!! Great job and I would love to see more pictures of what you guys have done...!


 
Here's a link to some that I've done... http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=185455


----------



## gallonoffuel (Oct 30, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> I got one of the Camo G2's on sale also. How the heck DO you get the lens out?? The ring is completely flat, no notches!
> 
> If anyone DOES find a cheap source for yellow or tan G2's, PLEASE let us know. *Or a tan G2Z for that matter!* Now THAT would be a sweet dye job!



I think Surefire changed the design and prevented the lens from being removed. I'm gonna take the one thats blacked out and pry on it. It's half worthless anyway. I replaced the head on mine with a black 6PD clone bezel from Lighthound.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 30, 2008)

I would like to know how Surefire themselves screw it together if there are no notches now.

That's a disappointment to hear the treebark camo ones also have no notches.


----------



## Stillphoto (Oct 31, 2008)

ampdude said:


> I would like to know how Surefire themselves screw it together if there are no notches now.
> 
> That's a disappointment to hear the treebark camo ones also have no notches.


 
They may have a machine that has a part that expands to hold the bezel ring from the inside of the ring that then screws it down, shrinks and backs out. Just a guess.


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Oct 31, 2008)

So no one has found a source of cheap yellow G2 bodies yet?


----------



## CampingLED (Oct 31, 2008)

My feeling is that it simply clips over, which could make it difficult to remove.


----------



## streetmaster (Oct 31, 2008)

If anyone finds out that it's threaded, please let us know.

If it is, then I could Dremel a couple holes or notches in it myself.
But only if I know for sure that it unscrews.


----------



## ReadyFreddy23 (Oct 31, 2008)

I called my local Gander Mountain to see if they had the camo G2 in stock for $24.99. They said "no". I asked if I could buy the black or yellow G2's at the same price as the camo G2 on the website. (I've been a pretty good customer purchased quite a few guns, knives, and flashlights and they know me by name) and they said "yes".

I bought 2 yellow G2's yesterday for $24.99 each. The G2's I bought have the notches in the black ring. The batteries have a date code of 8/2017. I used my Leatherman Juice S2 pliers and I carefully placed the edges of the pliers in opposing notches with my fist inside the handle pushing outward on the handles and turned the black ring to the left to remove the ring. 

How do you remove the metal and plastic push button from the tail? 

How do you remove the O-Rings without damaging or ripping them? What tool do you use?

I stopped at Wal-Mart yesterday to buy the Sunshine Orange Rit but they were sold out.


----------



## Stillphoto (Oct 31, 2008)

I never found a way to remove the tail's internals, I did yank out the spring though. It was a royal pain in the rear to get it back in there though. So far I've seen no adverse effects (rusting / corrosion) from leaving the rest of the tail assembly) in there.

For O-ring removal I used some dental picks. Made it easy to hook it and yank it out, but you should be able to do it with your fingers if nothing else. Any curved implement should do the trick, they're pretty sturdy, but not resistant to cuts.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 31, 2008)

ReadyFreddy23 said:


> How do you remove the metal and plastic push button from the tail?
> 
> How do you remove the O-Rings without damaging or ripping them? What tool do you use?




The new generation of G2 look to have the same type of tailcap as the G3, LOTC. Here is a thread on getting it apart for a McGizmo two stage switch. It wasn't pretty.

As for the o-ring I use a wooden toothpick and just make sure I don't nice the rubber.

-LT


----------



## e2x2e (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow baby those G2s look snazzy! Anybody else try this?


----------



## nikon (Nov 7, 2008)

I just finished this fade.....


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow! I like that fade...


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Nov 7, 2008)

That fade looks sweet:twothumbs

I think you should try masking the front of the surefire letters to make them contrast, now that would be awesome:naughty:


----------



## katsyonak (Nov 7, 2008)

The fade is very nice, I really like it :twothumbs


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 7, 2008)

nikon said:


> I just finished this fade.....



That's really good. How did you get it to fade gradually?


----------



## e2x2e (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow that looks awesome. It is like bringing that G2 photoshop thread to reality.


----------



## Stillphoto (Nov 7, 2008)

I'd imagine the fade was done like this...Dye the like orange first, then with a batch of red/maroon/whatever color was used, put the whole light in vertically, and gradually pull it out of the dye...?


----------



## clickit (Nov 8, 2008)

this is a great idea. so all you guys with wifes or girlfrends need to do a hot pink one for them!


----------



## nikon (Nov 9, 2008)

Stillphoto said:


> I'd imagine the fade was done like this...Dye the like orange first, then with a batch of red/maroon/whatever color was used, put the whole light in vertically, and gradually pull it out of the dye...?


 
I wish it were that simple. OK, to start, it's red dye on a yellow light. Red plus yellow = orange. The longer you leave it in the dye, the deeper the red gets. But it's not just a matter of pulling it out of the dye gradually because you can't know at what rate to pull it out. The fade won't necessarily be smooth if you pull the light out at a steady rate. I found that I had to remove the light from the water numerous times and rinse it in cold water to stop the dyeing process. That's the only way I could get a good look at the progress. 

I think I'll try stripes next.


----------



## Stillphoto (Nov 9, 2008)

Nikon -
Makes perfect sense. Didn't have my color hat on to realize a whole step could be skipped in the process I thought you went through.

Stripes? Nah, I want to see you get 3 colors into the fade equation. Either leaving the cap yellow and doing a yellow-orange-red fade, or a orange-red-black fade.

Heck for that matter I'd love to see a yellow-green-blue.

When I find a box of yellow g2's on the side of the road, I'll continue my own experiments. Till then it should be fun to see what you come up with.


----------



## CampingLED (Nov 27, 2008)

OP / jchoo, you should add a *warning* message with a link to this thread in your first post. :mecry: Check your lights.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 27, 2008)

Just make sure they are totally dry.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Nov 27, 2008)

Im glad my dead G2 can help !


----------



## JJV (Jan 10, 2009)

Time to resurrect this one-I can vouch that this process works great. I can also vouch that in my experience this does not work with a tan G2. It came out sort of brick red!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 11, 2009)

That's a neat color too.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm hoping Surefire will have taken a cue from this thread and the other one (where people photoshopped colors for the G2) and we see some different colors at SHOT.


----------



## UpChUcK (Feb 12, 2009)

Here's my G2 in RIT: Royal Blue.






I tried Dylon brand dye prior to RIT and after 30 min. it only turned my yellow G2 slightly green, and I put the whole damn package in :shrug: . Got RIT but the blue wasn't the blue that I wanted really. I wanted a lighter brighter blue like Dylon's Bahama Blue. Gonna Try to dilute it on the next one or try the Aquamarine blue. I'll get around to doing orange too and possible pink... for the wife, of course :kiss: .


----------



## Superdave (Mar 13, 2009)

Just got done with mine, only took 2 minutes in boiling water. It's a little darker than i wanted but i still like it. 

I have some red and a few other colors.. and black as a last resort if it gets totally messed up. :naughty:


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2009)

UpChUcK said:


> Here's my G2 in RIT: Royal Blue.


I like the orange ones, but that blue is pretty freaking awesome:thumbsup:
Wish I could do that to my black G2.


----------



## JNewell (Oct 15, 2009)

With apologies for the zombie factor, I wanted to bring this one back up to the top to ask if anyone who's dyed a G2 has any reports about long-term wear of the dye. How is it holding up to normal wear???


----------



## ElectronGuru (Nov 8, 2009)

The Mrs got a little mediaeval with her high-end dyes and processes:


----------



## gswitter (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice color!


----------



## milkshake (Nov 8, 2009)

i was hoping for something a little lighter but wanted to make sure it penetrated well. i think it turned out nice though


----------



## milkshake (Nov 8, 2009)

i was wondering how the dye holds up to sun fading. the reason i dyed my g2 was because the sun faded the yellow right out of my g2 from sitting in my truck.


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 8, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> The Mrs got a little mediaeval with her high-end dyes and processes...




There has _got_ to be more to that story... :shrug:


----------



## SUREFIRED (Nov 9, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> There has _got_ to be more to that story... :shrug:


 
+1!


----------



## supawabb (Nov 9, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> IIRC... it was a hot water/vinegar bath and soak for 10-15 minutes.
> 
> I have never tried it myself however.


 

The vinegar bath works. It helps to set the dye and prevent it from bleeding out onto your hands.

Belonging to several watch forums, many member who collect Casio G-Shocks use this method when making a lighter colored G-Shock into another color (ex: white into red, yellow, blue or whatever).

After you have the item watch or in this case your yellow G2 Nitro to the desired color, simply remove and fill the pot 50/50 water and vinegar. Bring to a boil and leave for 10-15. Afterwards, simply rinse very well and you are done. Screw everything back together and BAM! You have light.


----------



## CampingLED (Nov 10, 2009)

supawabb said:


> Afterwards, simply rinse very well and you are done. Screw everything back together and BAM! You have light.


 
Minor correction. Wait a week for everything to dry, then .....


----------



## supawabb (Nov 11, 2009)

CampingLED said:


> Minor correction. Wait a week for everything to dry, then .....


 
One would think/hope that anyone here trying this would know to dry off the light very very well first. Specially because of the metal sleeve inside.


----------



## CampingLED (Nov 12, 2009)

Just a reminder to everybody who does this. Please read here as well.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Nov 15, 2009)

The new orange forest:


----------



## nbp (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Guru,

I commented in the Flashlight Widow thread in the Cafe about those orange G2s, and how awesome they look, and I especially like that SS bezel ring that is installed. Can I ask where you got those, or did you make them? Are they easy to install and available anywhere? I'll love to get a couple for my G2s. Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElectronGuru (Nov 15, 2009)

nbp said:


> I especially like that SS bezel ring that is installed. Can I ask where you got those



They are available in the upgrade section of my custom SF thread, as well as directly from Mike in his custom bezel ring thread:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/245260


Looks like he has a few removal/installation tools left too!


----------



## nbp (Nov 15, 2009)

Excellent! Thank you EG for directing me to that thread, those are really nice pieces. Gonna have to get me one or two :naughty:


----------



## mikevelarde (Nov 15, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> They are available in the upgrade section of my custom SF thread, as well as directly from Mike in his custom bezel ring thread:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/245260
> 
> ...


 
Thanks EG !! I think I got one reserved removal tool up for grabs!:wave:


----------



## PharmerMike (Sep 6, 2010)

While enjoying the threads showing off orange 6P's by Oveready, I was reminded of this thread, describing the "poor man's orange Surefire".

I'm wondering about durability? For those of you who did this, have these dye jobs held up over time?


----------



## tobrien (Aug 23, 2012)

PharmerMike said:


> While enjoying the threads showing off orange 6P's by Oveready, I was reminded of this thread, describing the "poor man's orange Surefire".
> 
> I'm wondering about durability? For those of you who did this, have these dye jobs held up over time?


I'm gonna attempt this too and I'd like to know. Lol

Also does it have to be RIT Dye or will other brands work?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 23, 2012)

RIT is a multipurpose dye, containing agents to work with multiple materials. Against the nylon of the G2, only one of these actually works. The rest serve to reduce the effectiveness of the one that does. Nylon specific dyes work better.


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 24, 2012)

So how have these "dye jobs" been holding up?


----------



## tobrien (Aug 27, 2012)

ElectronGuru said:


> RIT is a multipurpose dye, containing agents to work with multiple materials. Against the nylon of the G2, only one of these actually works. The rest serve to reduce the effectiveness of the one that does. Nylon specific dyes work better.



thanks! will the liquid kind work just as well or better than the powdered kind of Sunshine Orange RIT dye? my Wal Mart only has sunshine orange in liquid, so will that work?


----------



## danpass (Sep 11, 2012)

glad I clicked back here.

I used the op's idea to do some ammunition magazines (PMAGs in this case)


From Right to left; factory tan, 20% orange, 100% orange. By percentage I mean the amount of a powder dye package that I added to about 4 qts of water. Obviously 100% was crazy strong lol.

Then the amount of penetration into the PMAG surface. One interesting effect I saw was when marking some mags with a paint pen; the pen and the dye 'mixed' together. And that was the next day that I wrote on the mag.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm still wondering about the durability of the color in these dyed lights...surely somebody out there has used and abused their dyed G2s since this thread was started?


----------



## 1pt21 (Sep 12, 2012)

Toohotruk said:


> I'm still wondering about the durability of the color in these dyed lights...surely somebody out there has used and abused their dyed G2s since this thread was started?



Very good point! I won't lie, I Shelf-Queened all of my orange G2's. Orange is my favorite color, they just look too darn good...

I mean I've used them, but nothing serious like EDC status or anything...

Lets see some pics people! There's gotta be some orange G2 'users' out there....


----------



## 1pt21 (Sep 12, 2012)

danpass said:


> glad I clicked back here.
> 
> I used the op's idea to do some ammunition magazines (PMAGs in this case)
> 
> ...



Very cool idea on the PMAGS!!

What color were the dyed ones to start with?? Tan?

The one thing I noticed (and hate) is that is if you go a little to heavy, or too long with the dye they actually turn red. I see you've discovered this as well LOL

Good work!


----------



## danpass (Sep 16, 2012)

Tan



Ok, I picked up the patient yesterday. Still deciding on the operation lol. I've had a few G2s so I learned how to take one apart fully except that the first one had the tail switch just slide out. Apparently they're glued in now. 

Anyway I have one of those watch tools that can unscrew the back so I used that to remove the lens.


----------



## danpass (Sep 22, 2012)

Here it is


----------



## tobrien (Dec 24, 2013)

danpass said:


> Here it is


nice man! how'd you dry it out? oven?

edit: current G2 incans can take McClicky kits right?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Dec 24, 2013)

tobrien said:


> current G2 incans can take McClicky kits right?



*Yes*


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 24, 2013)

tobrien said:


> nice man! how'd you dry it out? oven?
> 
> edit: current G2 incans can take McClicky kits right?



Did you do it yet Tobrien? How did the liquid dye work?


----------



## tobrien (Dec 24, 2013)

ElectronGuru said:


> *Yes*


thanks EG!


RI Chevy said:


> Did you do it yet Tobrien? How did the liquid dye work?



not yet, i put that idea on the backburner, but i see online that Hobby Lobby has powdered RIT dye so I hope to do this in January maybe!

edit: there's a hobby lobby near me so i'll probably pick up a $2.xx pack there


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 25, 2013)

I am very interested in this also. I would absolutely love an Orange light! I am not a big fan of the yellow. I prefer a solid factory color throughout to host, but if I have to do dye, then dye it is.


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 25, 2013)

So, how has the color on these lights held up over the years? Anybody?


----------



## tobrien (Jan 20, 2014)

bumping this because I finally bought some liquid "sunshine orange" RIT Dye and will attempt to do the job this week 

I just need vinegar though, which I'm sure one of my neighbors probably has that I can use.

will this permanently stain the pot and/or tongs I'll use in this process? I don't want to destroy my roommate's pyrex pot hah. if it does I'll go and buy a dedicated thing for this but if not, just let me know guys!

edit: while I'm at it, I'm gonna dye this yellow AN14 extender since I have it on-hand anyways


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 20, 2014)

I was just going to bump this thread as well, as I also bought some of the orange rit dye.


----------



## Superdave (Jan 20, 2014)

Toohotruk said:


> So, how has the color on these lights held up over the years? Anybody?




I have a few small nicks in mine where the yellow shows through but otherwise it's held up extremely well. 

I've been fighting the urge to use my blast cabinet to "flame" it... lol


----------

